# Pain Management Coding - Pain Medicine



## JAYNEFUGLE (Jun 28, 2013)

Good morning. I'm fairly new to Pain Medicine.  I'm need some expert advice on codes 64620 and 64421. My doctor did RF ablation intercostal nerves-mulitple levels. 64620 better describes the service but its only one level. 64421 states multiple levels but it doesn't mention use of RF ablation. I tried to find a code that's a stand alone for RF ablation but I'm having no luck. Encoder states you can't bill 64620 and 64421 together. So I'm stumped . Any advice?


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 28, 2013)

I think you would report 64620 per nerve that received non-pulsed RF ablation.


----------

